
Ask HN: How is the technology scene in Australia? - humbleMouse
 Are there lots of Java jobs?  Is the pay comprable to the united states?
======
i_feel_great
Depends on the field.

Right now the ATO (Australian Tax Office) is undergoing a vast reengineering
of how business and organizations deal with government. The project is SBR
([https://www.sbr.gov.au/](https://www.sbr.gov.au/)). There is a lot of LOB
software that needs to comply and have this stuff retrofitted. Most of it is
Java.

------
tonteldoos
Given the geographical size of Australia and states, and relative isolation of
major centres from each other, and tendency of certain jobs to be more
prevalent in certain states (mining in WA/Qld, defence in NSW/Vic/SA, etc),
you will have to be a lot more specific. Relative pay and living costs also
differ likewise between parts of the country.

Perhaps try looking at [https://www.seek.com.au/](https://www.seek.com.au/),
[https://www.indeed.com.au/](https://www.indeed.com.au/), etc.

------
quickthrower2
Sydney and Melbourne have lots of Java jobs. Typ pay is 120kAud which is About
90kusd for mid level, I guess this is a bit less than a typical USA job but
better than Europe (except London)

Also .ner shops would give a Java dev a go.

